# Touren rund um Dreieich ?



## lepatron (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo, 

kann mir jemand eine schöne Tour rund um Dreieich empfehlen...
Eine kleine so 25 -35 km ?

Wäre nett...

Vielen Dank


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Juli 2006)

Na von Dreieich aus gibts noch einige Möglichkeiten, Langener-Waldsee, Frankfurter Flughafen, Egelsbacher Sportflughafen, bis zum Main...
Von Dreieich über den Langener-Waldsee, Zeppelinheim, FFM Flughafen, Schwanheim an den Main und dann evtl. ein Stück am Main entlang oder von dort aus zurück. Oder zum Egelsbacher Flughafen und bis nach Erzhausen an die S-Bahn Station und dann Richtung Messel und nach Dreieich zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepatron (25. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank.  

Wie komme ich denn am besten an den Waldsee ?
Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Karte ?

Sorry, bin zugezogen.


----------



## Andreas (25. Juli 2006)

lepatron schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Wie komme ich denn am besten an den Waldsee ?
> Oder gibt es irgendwo eine Karte ?
> ...



Der L-Waldsaee (Naehe Buchschlag) ist eigentlich recht gut ausgeschildert (z.B. Radweg 15 Egelsbach-L-Waldsee).

Ansonsten schau doch mal in der Thread "Kreis Offebach" rein. Wir fahren oft in und um Dreieich.


----------



## Lupo (25. Juli 2006)

Andreas schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ansonsten schau doch mal in der Thread "Kreis Offebach" rein. Wir fahren oft in und um Dreieich.


z.b. am donnerstag....


----------



## lepatron (26. Juli 2006)

Da kann ich bestimmt nicht mithalten -  bei eurem Speed ... ?


----------



## Andreas (26. Juli 2006)

lepatron schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich bestimmt nicht mithalten -  bei eurem Speed ... ?



Die Donnerstagstour ist eigentlich als gemütliche Sommernachtsfahrt ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Lupo (26. Juli 2006)

lepatron schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich bestimmt nicht mithalten -  bei eurem Speed ... ?


doch kannste wo gemütlich draufsteht ist auch gemütlich drin


----------



## lepatron (31. Juli 2006)

Wo trefft ihr euch denn immer (Donnerstags) ?


----------



## AbsentMinded (31. Juli 2006)

Hi,
der Langener Waldsee ist mein Feierabendrundenrevier.

Können gern mal eine Runde zusammen drehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2006)

Zwar Doppelpost - siehe "Kreis Offenbach Thread" - aber passt auch hier rein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2912


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepatron (3. August 2006)

Hey, super nett von euch beiden.
Leider muss ich heute, wie fast immer, spät arbeiten. Bin vor 20:30 also nicht zuhause.  
Egal, wir finden sicher mal einen Termin.
Ich checke jetzt erstmal am WE den Weg zum Waldsee.
Hoffentlich bin ich diesmal nicht so verplant  und finde ihn.
@Absent, klar machen eine Runde. Wann fährst du wieder ?


----------



## AbsentMinded (4. August 2006)

Ok, wie wärs jetzt am Sa oder So?

Treffpunkt Bahnhof Buchschlag, oder WalMart, oder auf der Hub?

16Uhr?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## loti (6. August 2006)

Hallo,
als "Ober-Radfahrer" in Dreieich melde ich jetzt auch mal. Nachdem ich meinen Schlüsselbeinbruch gut überstanden habe, kann es jetzt wieder los gehen.
Für Mi. 9.8. habe ich schon einen Eintrag für eine Tour gemacht.
Lockere Abendrunde um Dreieich. 40 km, ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit. 
Anschließend ist auch eine Einkehr möglich.
Start: 18 Uhr 30 am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen.
Weitere Touren folgen in den nächsten Tagen. 
Schönen Gruß
loti


----------



## AbsentMinded (9. August 2006)

Hallo Loti,

hat Spass gemacht. 

Wo ein Wille ist, ist auch ein (Wald)Weg


----------



## loti (18. August 2006)

Hallo AbsentMinded,
mit einiger Verspätung kommt jetzt die Antwort. 
Man hat mir schon angemerkt, dass ich 6 Wochen nicht mehr auf dem MTB unterwegs war. Die Erinnerung an einige Trails war doch stark getrübt.
Das führt dann dazu, dass man im Dschungel bei Dietzenbach eine längere Tragepassage einlegt. 
Mein einziger Trost: So was vergisst niemand! Daran werde ich die nächsten 10 Jahre erinnert.
Eins kann ich versprechen: Die Tour am  Mi. 23.8. macht ein anderer Tourenleiter, der wird mehr auf breiten Forstwegen bleiben.
Ich bin dann erst mal im Elsass für 9 Tage Genußradeln - ohne MTB-, 60 km am Tag mit gutem Essen und viel Wein.
Im September sieht man sich wieder!
Gruß
loti


----------



## AbsentMinded (18. August 2006)

Ohne MTB 

Trotzdem wünsche ich schönes Genußradeln .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

